# Audi A4 Avant Quattro B8 Brake Pad/Rotor Replacement



## samuelbainbridge (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello,

Can someone please point me to step by step instructions for replacing the brake pads & rotors on a 2009 Audi A4 Avant Quattro? I'm sure this post exists somewhere, but I couldn't locate it.

Thanks,

Sam


----------

